# This made me spit out my imitation crabmeat and say WTF??



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

No offense if this is you or plan to engage this ad. 

http://shipdisturbers.com/bestofcraigslist.jpg


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I spit my coffee out as well.....YIKES, what a freak.....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ick, make you want to toss your cookies. I wonder if somebody did this to this guy to get even for something ............ surely...................eeeeeew


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"imitation crabmeat"??? Yuck! :-&


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe he's referring to monkfish.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats a steep price to pay for imitation crab meat... but the stomping around and kicking the buildings over and stuff could be fun. Keep an open mind folks!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sac/367120651.html 

My favorite one.  I have way too much time and have read WAY too many Best Of Craigslist.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I guess I need to do some late night reading on CraigsList huh????


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, I just fell out of my chair! God people are weird!


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Man I told Jay not to post that ad of himself.............


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Hammond said:


> Man I told Jay not to post that ad of himself.............


Sorry if I've embarassed you Jay. I wouldn't mind stopping by the kick the shit out of your train set and act like a monster though, but please, keep your hands and your crab meat to yourself. You have forever ruined seafood salad for me.[-X


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nevermind....I misread.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to comment but I don't know what to say I guess if I was religious I would say lets pray and do some jumping jacks.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

now i'm scared to look at the link.....


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

ann freier said:


> now i'm scared to look at the link.....


 Be afraid .. very afraid. I just have one thing to say. ew.:-&


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sara Findley said:


> Be afraid .. very afraid. I just have one thing to say. ew.:-&


don't be afraid. I found the link to be quite therapeutic and now when my wife yells at me for being crazy, I know she can't possibly mean it. All I have to do is look at that link and delight in my sanity. I still think it would be fun to pretend to be a monster and kick toy trains. Hmmm, maybe the wife is right :-o


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> don't be afraid. I found the link to be quite therapeutic and now when my wife yells at me for being crazy, I know she can't possibly mean it. All I have to do is look at that link and delight in my sanity. I still think it would be fun to pretend to be a monster and kick toy trains. Hmmm, maybe the wife is right :-o


 LMAO!! maybe you should try attacking a barbie town first.. they put up less resistance. :lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> don't be afraid. I found the link to be quite therapeutic and now when my wife yells at me for being crazy, I know she can't possibly mean it. All I have to do is look at that link and delight in my sanity. I still think it would be fun to pretend to be a monster and kick toy trains. Hmmm, maybe the wife is right :-o


Maybe that would be fun but the *rest* of the evening sounds pretty gross. REAL gross.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I printed off the add and left it on the counter for my wife. She laughed out loud. I told her when ever she thinks I am hard to deal with or being an a$$ I will show it to her and remind her she could have done worse.........


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> Man I told Jay not to post that ad of himself.............


Yeah I know, especially since I haven't even got the trains fixed since the last time you borrowed that room.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

"mutual touching and stuff but nothing more then that... im not gay"
LMFAO


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> "mutual touching and stuff but nothing more then that... im not gay"
> LMFAO



HAH....the print was so small when I first read it that I thought it said "sniffing" and not "stuff"   :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

(then I figured out the "zoom" function)


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Wow, HO trains, fake crab,destruction,role playing. The only thing missing is a little harmonica-mood music.
Maybe Folsom Blues with a little hint of jazz.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> Wow, HO trains, fake crab,destruction,role playing. The only thing missing is a little harmonica-mood music.
> Maybe Folsom Blues with a little hint of jazz.



curious about your harmonica comment. You a player? Do you know who I am?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> curious about your harmonica comment. You a player? Do you know who I am?





> _I play harmonica and my mark on the world is that I am one of 4-5 who play jazz on the harmonica. You've probably heard me in a few commercials - especially in the midwest. _


You told me who you are on the forum here, and since you were the op I was just kind of replying to you. Just a joke, sorry if it didnt come accross the right way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Do you know who I am?


Among other accomplishments, founder of the _Global Harmonica Summit_?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

And just think that could be your neighbor or co-worker, or worse yet a teacher!!!:twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> And just think that could be your neighbor or co-worker, or worse yet a teacher!!!:twisted:


:wink: I am sure that you mean that as a joke.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> You told me who you are on the forum here, and since you were the op I was just kind of replying to you. Just a joke, sorry if it didnt come accross the right way.



Cool!

I know this sounds strange and delusion but there are people that follow me around. It's weird. I'm part of other forums and the whole biting dog thing is something I don't mention but there are people who know... that tells me people google me and have figured out that aspect of my life. So now I have harmonica players, studio guys and certain soundtrack composers asking about dogs.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Among other accomplishments, founder of the _Global Harmonica Summit_?



[deleted my life story and accomplishments but left the last line. LOL]

So there you have it, that's me in a nutshell, in general, I'm a pretty varied and weird dude.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> ... ... So now I have harmonica players, studio guys and certain soundtrack composers asking about dogs.


That's pretty funny!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, i'm good now, STILL haven't looked at the link, but that's OK--my faith in my fellow forum-members is steadfast...

i think...


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, I just fell out of my chair! God people are weird!


 Very weird and strange, indeed!  

Who would answer those ADs? :-\"


----------

